# Financial Aid / Scholarships - For those that have attended Culinary School



## tallitalianboy (Aug 31, 2009)

I have recently looked into going to Culinary School and know it is quite expensive.

I went to the James Beard Foundation website and emailed the director of their scholarship program for more information for next year already.

I would really like some information about further opportunities to pay for my Culinary Education, including Financial Aid and Scholarships.

Any personal experience that you have along the lines of the best avenues for this that may help me or someone else would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Most of the scholarships that seem to be most available are for high school students that compete in FCCLA, Prostart, DECA, etc. Are you in high school? 

Which schools are you considering attending? What is your latest GPA? Your work experience? These are all very important.


----------



## tallitalianboy (Aug 31, 2009)

That's the thing, I am 31 and figuring out that cooking has always been my passion and business is just another thing I'm good at. My most recent college GPA is 4.00 but..

the other thing is, I have never worked in a restaurant or any professional kitchen.

Recently, two acquaintances who are well established chefs have suggested trying to find a top notch chef with a very impressive kitchen that executes amazing, four star food and try and work for them from the ground up.. as many great chefs never went to culinary school at all. I certainly have a lot of experience learning on my own.. and perhaps that may be a better path for me to take.

I have no expectations, I just want to learn.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

What your friends suggested could work for you. Most chefs will take people without experience if they don't have an attitude and are willing to work for free. Feel free to read some of my other posts as I have alluded to career changers previously. 

Without knowing what schools you have investigated, it is difficult to say what types of scholarships are available. At the college I work at, we do provide merit based (gpa regardless of high school or college or when) scholarships. 

The NRA or your state restaurant association should have scholarships available but I think the deadline is April. Other than that, I think Charlie Trotter had a college scholarship foundation as well but haven't inquired about it this year. 

Before school, getting your feet wet may be your best bet.


----------



## tallitalianboy (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you, I appreciate your time and reply.

Like I said, I have no expectations and even though I have been cooking with my great grandmother since I was 6 and have an incredible passion for food and cooking for others.. I don't have my heart set on being a chef in a restaurant or anything like that.. not that I don't think I would enjoy it, I just love to cook and looking to increase my ability and knowledge. 

After that, I am open to where ever it takes me.

So, this isn't me trying to jump start a culinary career so much as furthering my knowledge of something that I love to do.


----------



## jojobaltimore (Feb 1, 2008)

All I know is the James Beard scholarship is very competitive. I am thinking about applying myself. Let me know what kind of info you stir up!


----------

